# Hayao Miyazaki



## Tgace (Jul 10, 2005)

I have become quite the Miyazaki fan over the past few years. My kids brought home Kikis Delivery Service (yeah sounds kiddy, but was actually very good) and we have collected quite a few ever since. Spirited Away was fantastic. Most of his work has that combination of child friendly themes but with an adult "edge" to keep it interesting for the older set. Planning on taking the family to see _Howl's Moving Castle_ later this week. Looks good. Any fans of "Japans Walt Disney" out there?


Great movie site with trailers.
http://disney.go.com/disneypictures/castle/


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 11, 2005)

I fell in love with Princess Mononoke. The Japanese version is a bit different from the US one, Moro the wolf-god is male, and sounds like CHeckov from Star Trek. 

Spirited Away was great, Kiki's was cute, but a little too "light" for me.  Laputa was good too.  Howls is long I believe.  I've heard good things about it, but only saw part of the fansub a while back. My club does anime days every couple of months, last one we had Spirited Away and I think Laputa on the list.


----------



## Tgace (Jul 11, 2005)

Laputa..that was "Castle in the Sky" for American release. Have that one too. Mononke was good. Not my favorite though. Got the kids a copy of Porco Rosso a few weeks ago. Kiki...yeah, but wait till you have kids that want to watch a movie 50X back-to-back. That one I at least like to watch.  Howl is listed as 119min. only playing at the Dipson in Amherst from what I can find...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 11, 2005)

Friend of mines daughter borrowed my PM dvd...they said she watched it non stop, pausing only for sleep, food and school for 3 days.  

(Hmm....I did the back to back thing with a few films..... LOL)

I think I did Arcadia of my Youth 3 times back to back....thing's 3 hours long, def. not for kids.  Too deep, and too violent.  Anything by Leiji Matsumoto is also on my must-see list. http://animeigo.com/Products/AOMY.t


----------



## Eldritch Knight (Jul 11, 2005)

Tonari no Totoro owns. I'd almost hesitate to say that Sen to Chihiro was better, but it was definetely better than Mononoke. Haven't seen Laputa yet... all the theaters are showing it dubbed, and I've gotta have the original Japanese.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 11, 2005)

Yeah, Kikis was well done. My daughter liked it.


----------



## Ubermint (Jul 11, 2005)

If you don't like studio ghibli, you are not human. 

Q: How do you get into laputa for free? 

A: You can't. It's a ***** of a situation!


----------



## rainbows (Jul 13, 2005)

Spirited Away is one of my favourite movies of all time. I'm a big fan of Miyazaki's films in general... can't wait for Howl's Moving Castle to come out here.


----------



## Tgace (Jul 13, 2005)

Saw it with the family yesterday. It was very good.


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm a big Miyazaki fan!  I love all his movies!  I had been dying to see Howl's Moving Castle since I first heard about it last year and couldn't wait for it to come out here.  Later on, I read in an anime magazine that it got a 7 minute standing ovation at the end of the movie at the premiere in Japan (I think it was in Japan)!  Much to my frustration, my city turned out to be one of the ones that didn't get it (even after the open everywhere commercials they were showing).  I finally got to see Howl's 2 weeks ago when I was in California on vacation.  I LOVED it!!!!!!!!! artyon:   Then all of a sudden, it finally comes out here, 2 weeks after it should have been here, (I couldn't believe if actually came here after all!), and I got to see it again--loved it even more!  Even my dad who isn't a big animation fan, really enjoyed it.  Tomorrow, I plan to see it a 3rd time.   artyon:   Some people in my family just finished reading the book of Howl's and they said it was excellent--plenty of differences than the movie, but both are great.

Robyn :asian:


----------

